
Show HN: Bica – The Question and Answer Platform for Teams - fadymak
https://blog.bica.io/introducing-bica/
======
chrisbuttenham
Definitely think there is green space within knowledge management for a
"thread-like" Q&A board like Stackoverflow within teams. Specifically for
unstructured knowledge or complex tacit knowledge that needs
discussion/lengthy explanation for context.

